

Universal IE6 CSS - mattmcknight
http://forabeautifulweb.com/blog/about/universal_internet_explorer_6_css/

======
Jakob
Abstract: You have those options * Design for better browsers, then design
alternative solutions to handle IE6 bugs * Write a remedial IE6 stylesheet to
address layout issue * Use JavaScript to bootstrap CSS support in IE * Make
your site look exactly the same in IE6 as in any other browse * Develop to
better browsers and spend no development time or testing for IE * Block IE6
users from seeing your site's styles

Or you can just use one style for IE6 for all of your different web sites.
(Example:
[http://forabeautifulweb.com/demo/2009/05/21/forabeautifulweb...](http://forabeautifulweb.com/demo/2009/05/21/forabeautifulweb.html))

I don’t like it. Using the same style for IE6 on all pages? Come on. I think
CSS frameworks are the answer.

------
jlangenauer
I'll add a 7th approach: Develop for other browsers, then do the bare minimum
needed to make your site usable in IE6. And then explain why you are doing
that.

This achieves the dual goal of exerting pressure on users still using IE6 to
upgrade, while not overly inconveniencing those who don't (or cannot).

(As an aside, a major Australian accounting firm - I'm talking Big 4 here -
only rolled out their upgrade _today_ from IE6 to IE7 - so IE6 is still out
there in the corporate world.)

------
ingenium
All the links at the top of the page (ie, link to blog, contact, review,
classes) and the text below "for a beautiful web" show up as boxes with
numbers in them. Is this some font or other problem on my system (Ubuntu 9.04
+ Firefox 3.5 beta 4) or are other people getting it as well?

I see them once in a while on other sites, and it's pretty annoying.

------
Semiapies
Ironically, the page is ridiculously bugged on a current browser - Chrome
1.0.154.65.

~~~
mr_justin
Looks great in Safari beta 4.

